# Opinions wanted...



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Who do you think sings the best _Winterreise_? I've got Dietrich F-D, Mattias Goerne, and Ian Bostridge. Of those three Dietrich F-D is my easy favorite. I'm sure there are many other great recordings of this most amazing work, but I'm not a singer and I don't always agree with the reviews on Amazon. If this has been discussed at length already, I would appreciate being directed to the first post - I did a search but only found isolated posts here and there.

Thanks for any responses.

nh


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Apart from the ones you mentioned: (Special Ian Bostridge) this is my favourite on the moment


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Wikipedia has a good list of old and recent classic interpretations:



> Before 1936 are the complete 1928 version of Hans Duhan with Ferdinand Foll and Lene Orthmann,[27] the incomplete Richard Tauber version with Mischa Spoliansky,[28] and, lastingly famous, the version of Gerhard Hüsch with Hanns Udo Müller (1933, for which an HMV limited edition subscription society was created).[29]
> There is a very powerful account by Peter Anders with Michael Raucheisen recorded in Berlin in 1945.[30]
> The Hans Hotter account with Gerald Moore (issued May 1955)[31] is very celebrated.
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, among the most famous of exponents, is showcased in seven versions spanning four decades:[32]
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winterreise#Recordings

I believe that all or most of those recordings are on Youtube should you like to sample them. And fwiw I agree that Goerne should be on here as well.

As an aside, Ian Bostridge has a terrific new book about Winterreise.

http://www.amazon.com/Schuberts-Win...sr=8-1&keywords=bostridge+winterreise+journey


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*@PUGG* re _Kaufmann's Winterreise_ -

I do own this one and must now give it another listen as a good recommendation means I may have missed something. I was put off in my one listening by Kaufmann's extreme dynamics from ppp<fff - the louds sounded operatic and to my ears, just wrong for such a work as Winterreise. I thought some of the soft, slow songs (_Der Leiermann)_were wonderful, but as a cycle I was disappointed. I have seen Kaufmann in numerous televised roles and he is a fantastic singer and he is German and so I had very high hopes for his Schubert. I'll give it another try! Thanks!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*@Blancrocher* said: "As an aside, Ian Bostridge has a terrific new book about Winterreise."

Yes! I have both Bostridge books, the one 'Anatomy of an Obsession' that you mention (fantastic), and his _A Singer's Notebook_ 1988, which is filled with musical musings, and excerpted articles he has published. It's a great read! Thanks so much for the list of so many respected recordings. I just ordered the Hans Hotter, which, oddly also has a DVD along with the CD. Thanks again, nh


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

NightHawk said:


> I just ordered the Hans Hotter, which, oddly also has a DVD along with the CD. Thanks again, nh


Nice--I love that one. Happy listening!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

NightHawk said:


> *@PUGG* re _Kaufmann's Winterreise_ -
> 
> I do own this one and must now give it another listen as a good recommendation means I may have missed something. I was put off in my one listening by Kaufmann's extreme dynamics from ppp<fff - the louds sounded operatic and to my ears, just wrong for such a work as Winterreise. I thought some of the soft, slow songs (_Der Leiermann)_were wonderful, but as a cycle I was disappointed. I have seen Kaufmann in numerous televised roles and he is a fantastic singer and he is German and so I had very high hopes for his Schubert. I'll give it another try! Thanks!


Please do, but as always it is just my humble opinion :tiphat:
By the way, here's a list of now (commercial) available records.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/43061/Franz-Peter-Schubert-Winterreise-D911


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Wintereisse:
The greatest performance (imo) comes from Schreier / Richter live. It is so intense the traveller appears to be quite mad by the end!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Wintereisse:
> The greatest performance (imo) comes from Schreier / Richter live. It is so intense the traveller appears to be quite mad by the end!


I really need to hear this performance again, as it is so highly regarded. It's just that I've always had a slight problem with Schreier's basic timbre, which is a little dry for my taste.

Some people have the same problem with Peter Pears, but he also sings with great intelligence and sensitivity, and Britten, who was a superb pianist, brings a composer's insights to the cycle.

Fischer-Dieskau is essential I think, though difficult to decide which of his many performances to choose. If pressed, i might just go for the one with Demus.

Bostridge I've never taken to, finding him mannered and effete, but I do rather like Kauffmann's more operatic take on the cycle. I feel it can take this kind of treatment, but appreciate it might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*@Blancrocher*


Blancrocher said:


> Nice--I love that one. Happy listening!


Re: Hans Hotter and Gerald Moore's 1954 _Winterreise_

I love it, as well. It came today and I've listened through twice, now. The tender weariness of his voice is most affecting and I love the general un-fussiness of his interpretation. It has gone to the top of my collection. I also have Hermann Prey's version on the way - I listened to it on youtube and felt I had discovered gold.

Thanks again! nh


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Wintereisse:
> The greatest performance (imo) comes from Schreier / Richter live. It is so intense the traveller appears to be quite mad by the end!


On my list - have read several glowing accounts of this recording. thanks, nh


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*@GregMitchell*


> Bostridge I've never taken to, finding him mannered and effete, but I do rather like Kauffmann's more operatic take on the cycle. I feel it can take this kind of treatment, but appreciate it might not be to everyone's taste.


I like your statement _I feel it can take this kind of treatment_ - I think you are right, it is a great work - will be listening to Kaufmann's effort again with that in mind. Thanks, nh (though I know this was for another member)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I really need to hear this performance again, as it is so highly regarded. It's just that I've always had a slight problem with Schreier's basic timbre, which is a little dry for my taste.
> 
> Some people have the same problem with Peter Pears, but he also sings with great intelligence and sensitivity, and Britten, who was a superb pianist, brings a composer's insights to the cycle.
> 
> ...


'Mannered and effete' is about right IMO. Bostridge is obviously a clever man and an accomplished scholar, but I've never understood what makes him stand out out as a performer.

Re Winterreise: I would always go with Souzay/Baldwin. Kruysen/Lee is also excellent. Schreier and Pears I haven't heard, but their other Lieder recordings are so good that I would like to.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Re Winterreise: I would always go with Souzay/Baldwin.


My favorite pairing for Mullerin, btw.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> 'Mannered and effete' is about right IMO. Bostridge is obviously a clever man and an accomplished scholar, but I've never understood what makes him stand out out as a performer.
> 
> Re Winterreise: I would always go with Souzay/Baldwin. Kruysen/Lee is also excellent. Schreier and Pears I haven't heard, but their other Lieder recordings are so good that I would like to.


Oops, I do have Pears and it's a good one. Bit of a senior moment there!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Oops, I do have Pears and it's a good one. Bit of a senior moment there!


D#mn. I just ordered it for your birthday after reading the first post!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Wood said:


> D#mn. I just ordered it for your birthday after reading the first post!


I'll message you my address. Let's not waste here.


----------

